# Tamiya 1/48 Anteater



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I just finished building the Tamiya 1/48th scale Do335A-12 Anteater. This was straight from the box and practically built itself. More pictures and comments at:

http://forums.scalehobby.com/viewthread.php?tid=5383


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic kit, ain't it? I've built two so far.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

John P said:


> Fantastic kit, ain't it? I've built two so far.


Yes it is! I can't believe the engineering on the wings alone.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The real challenge is building those 1/48 scale ants!


----------

